# Labour Pain Relief



## mcleodnaturals (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Ladies (I'm assuming not many men will click on this topic!   )

I'm pregnant with my third and due any day now (hopefully sooner than later!!!) and I'm just wondering if any of you have some wonderful secret home recipes for labour pain relief/relaxation/etc.  I have a couple massage oils blended up, as I did with the first two babies, but I never  had the chance to use them with the first two, so I don't know if they even work!!

I've been drinking the organic raspberry tea like it's going out of style (I'm convinced that has helped me have two relatively quick and "easy"  :roll:  labours in the past)

Anyhoo, just thought I'd pick your brains and see what others have done or recommend.

Thanks for you input!
Kelly and baby#3


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 16, 2008)

Are you doing an all natural delivery?

The only thing I used w/ my 1st was a tube sock filled w/ dry rice & lavender EO. The midwife popped it in the micriwave & placed it across the small of my back & the base of my neck. I didn't like it, but then again I didn't like anything... I was in labour-LOL!

With my second I did mind over matter. I did not plan on it but when the pains set in I just repeated over & over in my head "there is no pain, this is the easiest birth on the planet, etc"-LOL It REALLY helped. I think I freaked out my midwife a bit, she said quite doing that, let it hurt, if it doesn't hurt the baby won't come out, she thought I was somehow stopping my labour, I wasn't, the baby came in just a couple hours.


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Jan 16, 2008)

HI Tabitha,

Thanks for the mantra...I might give that one a try!  With my first, I was bound and determined to have a natural (hospital) birth, but ended up having a bit of morphine about 3 hrs before my daughter was born.  I blame my doctor....I let him break my water because they (the nurses and dr) said it would speed my delivery.  Then on the way out the door, my Dr says to my nurse, "I'm going home to sleep. Call me when she starts pushing."  Granted it was 3am, but seriously!  I said to my nurse, "Where the f#*& does he think he's going??  This was going to speed up my delivery!"  Anyway, my husband begged me to take the drugs because I was getting more and more out of control and I was not dilating anymore.  So I did.

With my second, he came so fast, we were only at the hospital for just over 2 hrs and I delivered.  Although I sure surprised my hubby when I started pushing because I was screaming for some drugs!     I ended up delivering naturally with my son because there was no time for drugs.  Looking back, I realize now I was just scared because I still remembered pushing my daughter for 1 1/2 hrs and I was not wanting to endure that again!  Luckily, I only pushed for 20 mins with my son!

So, to make a long story short, now that I know it's possible and I know I can do it naturally, I'm going to give it my best shot.  I keep telling people that this one is just going to fall out!   Mind over matter!!

Anyway, I do have a hot pack with flax in it...although no lavender EO.  I'll have to put some on the pack when it's heated, that should do the trick.

Thanks again!
Kelly


----------



## WilsonFamilyPicnic (Jan 16, 2008)

the reflexology points for the uterus are on the insides of the ankles just below the ankle bone (good for getting labor going).


----------



## Laurie (Jan 16, 2008)

I had 4 children.  This is what I did with my last two.  Drank a quart of herbal tea each day made up of raspberry, nettles, alfalfa, red clover and one other herb I can't remember.  The nettles really helped with my low iron.  I fainted and was very weak with my first two pregnancies.

The last five or six weeks I used a herbal pregnancy formula I got from the health food store.  It was specifically to help with labor and delivery, making everything soft and supple.  You may be too late for this.

Both labors were extremely short, my daughter flew right out and I just needed a little help with the vac for my son.  My strength came right back.  It was amazing.  After they were born I made a point of drinking liquid chlorophyll for awhile.

I didn't know about the hot bag for putting on the back.  That would have been nice.

I don't how much help any of this will be.  It workded for me, but we are all so uniquely differently.  

Here's praying for a safe and speedy delivery.  God Bless you.


----------



## mcleodnaturals (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you for all your advice, too bad I just returned from the hospital!!  Our son was born on January 17 at 311am.  He was 8lbs 8.8 ozs and 20.5 inches long, with a head of black hair (just like his brother and sister).

I ended up having an epidural...I figured that I've proven my womanhood already by pushing out an 8lb 8oz baby with no "help" the last time, so I'd make it a little easier on myself this time.  I also assumed that this baby would be bigger than the last, so I was a little afraid of that too!

I have to thank Tabitha though for the mantra idea.  It truly helped a ton until I decided to have the epidural.  My contractions were intense and close together, but I felt totally in control of them.  My decision to have the epidural wasn't based on the contraction pain, but on my memory of the pushing pain!! :shock: 

Anyway, we are all home and safe and healthy and now sitting in the middle of a blizzard!  FUN :roll: 

Thanks again!
Kelly


----------



## Chay (Jan 19, 2008)

Kelly, congrats on the newest member of your family. Glad all went well for you and the little one.


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 19, 2008)

This probably won't help you much but my grandfather taught me meditation. Now mind you it worked up until I was fully 10cm! But before that it helped calm and center me. Another thing I used was scented bath tea bag filled with peppermint/lavender. The combination for some reason soothed me and it wasn't too overpowering either. I didn't realize it at the time the reasons behind why it worked. I just wanted my son to stop killing mommy! He kept me in labor for over 11 hours! My daughter was just two hours in and out. Oh and raspberry tea is a godsend!


----------



## CPSoaper (Jan 21, 2008)

Congratulations Kelly!!


----------

